# A Havanese puppy in need...



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

I posted this in the puppy area too. This little guy is 12 weeks old and is in Salt Lake City...he is a puppy mill refugee. Take a look...

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/21728979


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh poor little guy...I hope someone will give him a home.......


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

He is not on Petfinder anymore...I think he was adopted...maybe I had something to do with it...hope he found a forever home. There is another Havanese there too: "Toby". But no picture; I emailed Heather at Wasatch Rescue to ask if Razor was adopted; also if Toby would have a picture up soon.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Toby is very cute! (His picture is posted now.)


----------

